
EFF, Sen. Anderson Sponsor California License Plate Privacy Legislation - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-sen-anderson-sponsor-california-license-plate-privacy-legislation
======
jrnichols
A perfect example of "just because they can, doesn't mean they should" are the
private companies driving around with license plate readers just because they
can.

"or vehicles operated by private surveillance companies that cruise down
streets and in parking lots photographing licenses of parked cars. These
companies often offer services such as the ability to predict a driver’s
movements or to identify a driver’s associates based on vehicles regularly
found parked near each other. "

